# Want to buy a few pounds In Twin Cities



## lazerstacy (Jun 1, 2013)

I am new to hunting in Minnesota. I grew up hunting them in the Missouri bluffs as a kid and would haul home 50 lbs a day! But I didn't realize they grew here in Minnesota until I found this message board! While I am learning how to find them here I would sure appreciate buying a pound or so, just to ease the blow of unsuccessful hunting! This is my second year with no luck. If you have about a pound you would be willing to sell, please let me know. I live in St. Paul. Thank you!!


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

Yeah how much is a pound going for?


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

lazerstacy how much you willing to pay for a pound?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

50lb a day thats pretty good, we should be asking you where to find them.


----------

